
Show HN: Ritza: quality articles for your company's technical blog or community - sixhobbits
http://ritza.co
======
sixhobbits
Hey HN! I'm Gareth. I've been writing technical tutorials for years and next
month I am going to start focusing on it full time.

My hope is that I can solve the "readers don't want to pay for content any
more but content is expensive to produce" problem by getting companies to pay
for it instead. Unbiased technical articles are hugely valuable to companies
who are looking to attract technical people to their product.

I have already taken on one client using this model and I am working with two
others in slightly different ways but which still tie into this.

I'd love any feedback on the concept. The website is deliberately super
minimalist, and it will never evolve to look like a "standard"[0][1] startup
website

I also have ambitious goals for the company structure as I take on more
writers. All Ritza employees will be treated as permanent "full time"
employees, but will only be expected to work ca. 20h/week. More details coming
soon.

[0] [https://www.dagusa.com/](https://www.dagusa.com/) [1]
[http://www.novolume.co.uk/blog/all-websites-look-the-
same/](http://www.novolume.co.uk/blog/all-websites-look-the-same/)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I endorse your effort! The trick in any new enterprise, is figuring out who
has the money, and getting them to pay. Going to the company (with far deeper
pockets than any individual reader) is a fair notion.

~~~
sixhobbits
Thank you! Yes exactly, and so far the people with the deepest pockets are the
marketing people who buy millions of dollars worth of targeted advertising.

I hope that I can find several companies who would "experiment" by putting
1-3% of their adspend budget towards something that actually benefits the
world.

